# Are these real or fake?



## kumarpr227 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am in living in China and I have a question about these pedals. They are the shimano pd-m970. Back home in the US they retail for about 150 to 200. Here in China I found them for about 128.
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4319114105
and 
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5607237967

Shimano's website has the pedals with a slight blue color but all the Chinese e-stores have them in black? Are these an older model?

It seems to have the color scheme of the XT pedals but with the XTR logo on them?

Any thoughts as to if these are real or not?

Also I have noticed that shimano has different shoes and different colored shoes in Australia then they do in the US, so could it just be a regional color thing?

Thanks in Advance for any input.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Oops. I thought this was gonna be a thread about *Broke That*'s avatar.


----------



## LightningSeed (May 10, 2010)

To be honest the best people to ask are Shimano themselves. Either find there email address or the email address of a registered distributor for China as they will be able to tell you more information on differences in models/years/regions.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

how much is the claimed weight? how many grams for the pair?


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

Would someone fake pedals?
I doubt it.


----------



## kumarpr227 (Apr 8, 2010)

When my Chinese friend friend gets back I will have him call the store and ask the weight and the color issue. I checked out the shimano china site and they also have the pedals as blue.
http://www.shimano-china.com/publish/content/global_cycle/zh/cn/ssbc/products/pedals/mountain.html

I looked a bit closer to the images. The XT pedals uses a Philips head screw driver and the xtr pedals uses an alan key. The pedals that I found for sale on Chinese e-stores all have the same pedal. They look like black xtr as far as appearance goes.

Also in China you would be surprised as to what stuff is knocked off.

Once I have my friend call the store I will know more. Its strange I looked at the other stuff this e-store sells and the prices and stuff all look legit. I think maybe the only diff is the color.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

A from Il said:


> Would someone fake pedals?
> I doubt it.


You are kidding right?


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

CaveGiant said:


> You are kidding right?


No, thats like faking penny's. I just dont see it.

What did they make one pair? I could see a name swap or trying to pass off a welgro as a XTR but not this.


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

*Chinese will counterfeit almost anything*

A Chinese company counterfeited (added cheaper toxic ingredients to) Powdered milk. Poisoned a bunch of Babies.
They will counterfeit anything.

They have counterfeited bolts. The Chinese have sold cheap fasteners as high strength Aircraft grade stuff.

The Chinese also counterfeit Heavy Duty Truck parts. There have been cases of "Brake Pads" being made from Seaweed and sawdust.


----------



## SurvivorofShalamar (Sep 3, 2005)

They look right from the pictures. The color would not concern me too much If you google shimano m970 pedals and look at US sources some of the pics look blueish others look more black they. The genuine item should be a gunmetal gray sort of color. Some of the US sites have them at $128 dollars so it is not a completely un believable deal.

Good luck


----------



## SurvivorofShalamar (Sep 3, 2005)

$110 at probikekit.com currently.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE400A00-Shimano+Xtr+Pd-M970+Pedals.aspx

$120 here. They are over charging in China. I'm guessing they are a few model years back.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Where are the titty pictures?


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

This thread is useless without pics!

(of boobs)


----------



## Frosti (Jun 15, 2009)

first pic fake, second real lol


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL if I can play with them they're real enough for me.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

net wurker said:


> Oops. I thought this was gonna be a thread about *Broke That*'s avatar.


Me thinks those are real.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Anything can be and will be faked in China.
I trade in electronic components, some people even faked resistors and caps with the value of 1/100 1c, I can't even imagine manufacturing the parts for that much let alone making a profit, yet they do it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

CaveGiant said:


> Anything can be and will be faked in China.
> I trade in electronic components, some people even faked resistors and caps with the value of 1/100 1c, I can't even imagine manufacturing the parts for that much let alone making a profit, yet they do it.


I thought you were a trained scientist .


----------



## Snowman36 (May 21, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> ....


Thank you. That's what I was looking for. robbyracer I agree. Anything you can touch is real.


----------

